# Looking for a leftover 2012 Defy Advanced 2 in Northwest



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm hoping to find a new 2012 Defy Advanced 2 in a size M/L. Are there any still out there? Used is a possibility but really want the warranty with the carbon frame etc. Any advise or info on locating one would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

choppedsled said:


> I'm hoping to find a new 2012 Defy Advanced 2 in a size M/L. Are there any still out there? Used is a possibility but really want the warranty with the carbon frame etc. Any advise or info on locating one would be appreciated. Thanx


Here you go. Good shop. 

Giant Defy Advanced 2 - Bike N Hike - Portland, Oregon


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

icsloppl said:


> Here you go. Good shop.
> 
> Giant Defy Advanced 2 - Bike N Hike - Portland, Oregon


Thanks, I phoned them and may be driving to Portland in the very near future.


----------

